# Manchester's U Class tugs



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I see plenty of great shots of the MSC tugs in action. S class like Sceptre and Sabre, T class like Tarn and Talisman, and the current V class like Viking and Volant.

But there doesn't seem to be that many of the U class like Ulex.

Can someone give me any details of names, dates in service etc so I can try to find some photos.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

meechingman said:


> I see plenty of great shots of the MSC tugs in action. S class like Sceptre and Sabre, T class like Tarn and Talisman, and the current V class like Viking and Volant.
> 
> But there doesn't seem to be that many of the U class like Ulex.
> 
> ...


There were only two 'U' names ULEX and UNDINE both 127g built 65


----------



## p.d. (Aug 13, 2007)

The last that I heard of them they were in Piraeus under the names of Megalohari viii,ex MSC Ulex & Megalohari x ex MSC Undine.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info, According to Megatug's site, Undine seems to be from Dunston's in 1976. Shipspotting has Ulex has 1975. I thought 65 was a bit early, though that is shown on other references. I'm confused.com! 

Did they work alongside the T class until the V class took over in the 1980's?


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

p.d. said:


> The last that I heard of them they were in Piraeus under the names of Megalohari viii,ex MSC Ulex & Megalohari x ex MSC Undine.


MEGALOCHARI X


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

meechingman said:


> I see plenty of great shots of the MSC tugs in action. S class like Sceptre and Sabre, T class like Tarn and Talisman, and the current V class like Viking and Volant.
> 
> But there doesn't seem to be that many of the U class like Ulex.
> 
> ...


MSC UNDINE


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

when I joined in 1968 I am pretty sure the Ulex and Undine were used as relief for the then 24hr tugs "S" and "T" class, If I remember correctly some chief engineers were not happy with the "U" class only having 1 main generator. at the the time MSC still operated day boats which were the Robb class the crews worked a 40hr 5day week, When all crews started 24hr shifts in I think 72, Ulex and Undine were crewed till the "V" class came.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

meechingman said:


> Thanks for the info, According to Megatug's site, Undine seems to be from Dunston's in 1976. Shipspotting has Ulex has 1975. I thought 65 was a bit early, though that is shown on other references. I'm confused.com!
> 
> Did they work alongside the T class until the V class took over in the 1980's?


The following information courtesy of Piet Van Damme's excellent "Tuglist" website If as he quotes, entered in Lloyd's Register 1966-67 then I would presume the 1965 build year to be correct. 

Here is a useful piece of info which may help in future.

From the early 1960's the first two digits of the Lloyd's Register No. related to the year that they first became aware of a new vessel either ordered or under construction and created a shipbuilding record card under that particular number. 

Those cards formed the basis of the Register Book entry.

That continued until 1990's when the policy changed. 

In the two instances below the first two digits are 65. 



M.S.C. ULEX, 
Registered: LR66-67: 651425
(GBR)ON 303119
127 GRT, L28,65m, B7,32m, D3,65m (93'10"(85'0")x25'4"(24'0")x9'0"(11'3"))
2 scr, 2x diesel 4tew 6cyl Ruston, 1300bhp-970kW total, sp 10,75kn

1965: Built by "Richard Dunston (Hessle) Ltd at Hessle (GBR) (YN S 826)
1965: delivered to "MSC - Manchester Ship Canal Co" at Manchester (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Manchester, ON 303119)
1983: To "Proodos Naftiki Eteria", mng "Megalohari Hellenic Tugboats" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed MEGALOCHARI VIII
2005: still in service


M.S.C. UNDINE
Registered: LR66-67: 652255
(GBR)ON 303120 /(GRC) ON 3472
127 GRT, L28,65m, B7,32m, D3,65m (93'10"(85'0")x25'4"(24'0")x9'0"(11'3"))
2 scr, 2x diesel 4tew 6cyl Ruston, 1300bhp-970kW total, sp 10,75kn

1965: Built by "Richard Dunston (Hessle) Ltd at Hessle (GBR) (YN S 827)
1965: delivered to "MSC - Manchester Ship Canal Co" at Manchester (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Manchester, ON 303120)
1983: To "Proodos Naftiki Eteria", mng "Megalohari Hellenic Tugboats" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed MEGALOCHARI X
(GRC flag, regd Piraeus, ON 3472)
2004: still in service


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Many thanks for the photos and extra info, guys. Two more to add to my 'Meeching's sisters/near sisters' list.


----------

